# How to Recover Missing Space from USB Drive



## srk006 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Members,

I have a 1GB ThumbDrive USB Storage from Trek. It had some built in password protection/encryption software(ThumbDrive 2 Smart Login). It happened that I forgot the password. In order to access the drive I deleted the encryption software and formated the drive. After this, the drive shows just 3MB of space. The rest(which I think was the encrypted area) is lost. 

I request the members to advice me on how to recover the missing space. 

This is the link of the product with an exception that mine has "HP" instead of "ZAP" on it!!  
*www.trekstorusa.com/thumbdrive_zap.htm

Thank You


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 2, 2008)

low level formatting may help.

*h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/Tech...ion.jsp?lang=en&cc=US&swItem=MTX-UNITY-I23839

or any tool from *hddguru.com/


----------



## srk006 (Sep 2, 2008)

@dheeraj_kumar

Thanks for the reply 
I tried the hp tool as well as HDD Scan. Even after erasing with HDDScan and reformatting it still shows 3MB. Any other tool?

Update:

I think I need a tool like 'HDD Capacity Restore Tool' that can restore factory capacity for USB drives. Is there any available out there?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 3, 2008)

have you tried 
*hddguru.com/content/en/software/2006.04.12-HDD-Low-Level-Format-Tool/

it says  it recertifies the drives too. try that.


----------



## srk006 (Sep 3, 2008)

@dheeraj_kumar

I tried the Low Level Format tool also. But no luck. It says "This device cannot be accessed because its smaller than 65535 sectors". What to do now?


----------



## srk006 (Sep 5, 2008)

Guys, Any more suggestions regarding this?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 5, 2008)

Dunno then, wait for other members' replies.


----------

